# Are the Australian unions flexing their muscles ahead of the election?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

As we approach the next general election in Australia, scheduled for September this year, there is growing concern that unions are now beginning to flex their muscles ahead of the event. Historically the unions have supported the Australian Labor Party and while this is likely to continue it may well see the party putting forward [...]

Click to read the full news article: Are the Australian unions flexing their muscles ahead of the election?...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

